# Found my new tank setup!



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm planning on getting me some mouthbrooding bettas after our move (b. taeniata would be nice, if I'd be able to get my hands on some) and been looking around for some planting options for that "puppy" as I'm tired of staring into bare tanks. With this setup, I don't care much whether or not it will be ideal for breeding, i just want something to look at for a change. Only question is: would something like that work? It's a 29g I'm planning to transform.










Although I kinda like the idea of sand for substrate along with some leaves, rocks, some wood, only how will that effect the plants? Any ideas/suggestions? Other then some lame free-floating ones I've never bothered with plants.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

That set up would be great for mouthbrooders.Sand is not the best substrate for plants, but it can be used. A tank with that many plants would need pretty good lighting and maybe C02 injection.


RC


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I disagree with Blackbetta; I have had lots of good experiences of sand and plants. Sand is better for plants that grow strong roots, and it is easier to use solid fertilizers with it because they stay under it. with gravel the fertilizer can spread all over the tank and cause an algae problem. the plants also spread easier under sand. Fish remnant is easier to remove because it stays on top of it. With gravel u have to clean the whole substrate.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes, that picture is from a commercial site and they did go all out with it. It does have Co2 plus a substrate heater in addition to a standard submersible heater on one of those dual control system things. So on that note, I definately ould have to scale it down a bit.

@osteo: do you have a lower layer consisting of something else when you use sand (laterite or coarser sand i.e.)?

The easy maitenance part is what I do like about the idea, plus the taeniata seem to enjoy it, at least from what I've read so far.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Gravel is worse then sand, but sand isn't the base of choice for "real" plant people. Here is a pretty good article about some good plant growing substrate.

http://www.hallman.org/plant/gravel.html

RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes, you can use sand but it isn't the best as RC stated (just cant bring myself to use blackbetta). Solid ferts like jobe sticks work but can get uncovered and stirred up releasing too much fert into the watercolumn. This as we know can lead to algae. Sandsifters like kuhli loaches or malaysian trumpet snails will keep the sand from compacting producing anerobic pockets which can lead to an unhealthy tank. 
A good base like laterite or even better a flourite base or eco complete or ADA aquasoil is your best bet. And plants with little or no root to begin with may not root well and die. Sand is good for swords though. Can be rough on stem plants.


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

I warmly recommend fine sand for substrate. You just add some snails which live inside this sand bottom and it works like a dream. These snails keep the bottom "airy", they work like worms inside the ground, keeping it good and not too compact. 

Without stirring the sand substrate every now and then OR having the snails is it, the sand substrate may become too compact and "go bad".
I practically never stir my sand substrates, I just let the snails do their thing and everything is well - for years already, and the plants grow nicely. 

The best thing of all in the sand substrate is that there is no longer need to clean the bottom. The poop does not fall down into the susbtrate like with gravel. It is now simply swept away into the filter and what remains gathered above the substrate you can simply siphon away while doing water change and that's it. :king:


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Also I have only fine sand with snails, and I've hadn't had any problems with it. it is also possible to put a 1cm thick layer of natural red clay under the sand, which works as an extra fertilizer. A large number of tropical underwater plants grow in this kind of substrate. I haven't tried the clay yet, but I'll post my experiences with it later on.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I have used clay (and peat, and soil) and its nice but dirty. Takes patience to get it right. Nothing worse than soil though. And I cant stand snails which is one reason I don't use sand in my planted tanks. I use it in my community tanks that have cories or kuhli loaches in them (black ones tend to stay smaller).


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I've used boiled peat moss before, but that wasn't for plant growth. It was for the PH and tannins for wild Betta.

RC


----------

